# Gw 2 fps problemme



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Hiho habe mir heute gw2 gekauft und muss sagen es leuft bescheiden [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]auf niedrigste grafikeinstellung komme ich auf 25 fps und auf der hösten gerade mal auf 20 fps da kann wohl was nicht stimmen auflösung ändern bringt auch keine verbesserung. Mein system ist [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]amd phenom ii x4 945 4x3ghz[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]ati hd 6870 1gb ram[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]und 12 gb ram [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Betriebsystem wehre [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Windows wurde erst gestern neu aufgesetz Treiber sind aktuell[/font]


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Temperaturen und Monitor Auflösung?


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

temps alles im normalen bereich und auflösung 1920x1080


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

was heißt normal? 
CPU über 60°? 
Vollbild oder im Fenstermodus?


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

cpu unter 60^^ alerhösten auf 52 [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Vollbild [/font]


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Beim Spielen 52° oder nach dem du wieder auf dem Desktop bist?


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

beim spielen auf desktop also wie gerade 42-46


----------



## myadictivo (31. August 2012)

eventuell ist in den ati treibern bei AA/AF nicht das "anwendungseinstellung verwenden" aktiviert ?
und afaik gibts für die amd cpu auch irgendein "multicore" fix für windows, welches ich damals manuel herunter laden mußte. wenn dein system frisch aufgesetzt ist, wurde das vll vergessen.

hab ähnlichen rechner (phenom II - 4x3,2Ghz, ATI 6870, 8GB ram) und das spiel läuft in 1920x1080 absolut butterweich


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> eventuell ist in den ati treibern bei AA/AF nicht das "anwendungseinstellung verwenden" aktiviert ?
> und afaik gibts für die amd cpu auch irgendein "multicore" fix für windows, welches ich damals manuel herunter laden mußte. wenn dein system frisch aufgesetzt ist, wurde das vll vergessen.
> 
> hab ähnlichen rechner (phenom II - 4x3,2Ghz, ATI 6870, 8GB ram) und das spiel läuft in 1920x1080 absolut butterweich



ist alles auf anwendungseinstellung 
 "multicore" fix ok das höre ich zum ersten mal habe bei meinen alten x2 6000+ einen gehabt aber habe gelesen das windows 7 und nen quad core den nicht braucht.
Hast du vll ein link zum runter laden


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Hast du zu den Treibern irgendwelche extra Software installiert für Mainboard oder Grafikkarte? Die können manchmal auch Probleme machen. 

Die Auslastungen vom Grafikkarte und CPU wäre interessant.

Energieeinstellungen auf Maximale Leistung sprich C&C aus. Könnte auch eine Möglichkeit sein. 

Sonst fällt mir gerade auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## myadictivo (31. August 2012)

http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/dynamicDetails.aspx?ListID=00bc6786-4315-4b7a-9513-8988872368ec&ItemID=207

das müßte der sein. wird mir jedenfalls unter systemsoftware auch angezeigt als installiert.
chipsatz treiber und co beim plattmachen auch neu installiert ?!


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

keine zusatz software instaliert also grafikarte ist bei 98% und cpu schwangt so 50-70%


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

War das eine wirkliche Neuinstallation. Also C- Formatiert und Windows drauf oder wurde einfach neu drüber installiert?


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

komplet neu festplatten sind formartiert worden


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Hiho habe mir heute gw2 gekauft und muss sagen es leuft bescheiden [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]auf niedrigste grafikeinstellung komme ich auf 25 fps und auf der hösten gerade mal auf 20 fps da kann wohl was nicht stimmen auflösung ändern bringt auch keine verbesserung. Mein system ist [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]amd phenom ii x4 945 4x3ghz[/font]
> ...



Erst Tera, jetzt GW2. So langsam glaube ich das deine Hardware im Eimer ist.


----------



## diablo1988 (31. August 2012)

dan könnte ich auch kein bf3 zocken das leuft auf hoch butterweich ^^
ok gerade noch mal bf 3 im multiplayer getestet spiele es in 1920x1080 auf ultra 2xmsaa ,ssao und bewegungsverzerung aus bei 40fps .
Und wenn ich da die grafikeinstellungen ändere sehe ich das auch an den fps das die dan zb über die 60 gehen also kann es wohl nit an meiner hardwehre liegen oder doch


----------



## diablo1988 (1. September 2012)

Keiner mehr ne idee


----------



## Saji (1. September 2012)

Wir müssten da echt raten. Ich behaupte ja das deine 12GB DDR2 RAM irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme aufwerfen. Aber genau so gut könnte jede deiner Komponenten irgendwelche Probleme verursachen.


----------



## eMJay (1. September 2012)

12GB Machen nicht... Hab ich auch 2x4gb und 2x2Gb


----------



## diablo1988 (1. September 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so das jeden spiel nicht läuft nur gewisse wie guld wars und tera da sind die Probleme gleich , im Gegensatz Bf 3 wow left4dead 2 etc laufen butterweich.
Aber ich ziehe mir gerade die ganzen Windows 7 Update plus Service Pack 1 vll bringt das ja was oder es verschlechtert sich es ja , werde dann mal Rückinfo machen ob das was geholfen hat oder nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2012)

Sehr gute Idee jetzt mal endlich das SP1 zu installieren 

Updates sollte man eigentlich so schnell wie es geht installieren. Erfolgt im Fall von Windows ja nur 1x im Monat (2. Dienstag im Monat).


----------



## diablo1988 (1. September 2012)

So updats und Service Pack 1 ist drauf und es hat sich verschlechtert komme nun höstens nur noch auch 12-20 fps
Irgen was muss da quer sitzen weil die Grafikarte mit bis zu 99% auslastung arbeitet


----------



## wowfighter (2. September 2012)

Grafikkarten haben immer 100% Auslastung wie sollen sie sonst ihre Leistung bringen ?


----------



## diablo1988 (2. September 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Grafikkarten haben immer 100% Auslastung wie sollen sie sonst ihre Leistung bringen ?


da würde ich mal was anderes sagen bei einigen games ackern meine meistens nur mit 50 % 60% oder so an auslastung^^

spiele ich zb cs kommt die nie höher als bei 25 % mitangeschalten vsync wenn vsync  aus ist hösten 80%^^

was ich zimlich seltsam finde das wenn ich im treiber menü alles auf hoche qualität setze  keine verschlechterung bemerke in den fps aber auch wenn ich alles auf leistung setze nicht auser wenn ich anti-Aliasing höher als 2x mache das dann ein weißer bildschirm ensteht und ich char menü mein char nit sehen kann aber sonst auch nix


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Grafikkarten haben immer 100% Auslastung wie sollen sie sonst ihre Leistung bringen ?


Nein das stimmt so nicht. Wäre es so, würden sie auch immer mit maximaler Temperatur laufen. Du kennst doch sicher so einige der Benchmarkprogramme.
Lass mal jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden den FurMark laufen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Grafikkarte das mit macht.^^
So kann man z.B. die Rechenleistung etwas niedriger halten (auch bei der Temperatur) wenn man in einem Spiel 120 fps schafft und die vertikale Sychronisation einschaltet, sodass nur noch 60fps berechnet werden. Da muss die Grafikkarte deutlich weniger leisten und läuft auch leiser und mit geringeren Temperaturen.

@TE

Ist bei dir die *Bildwiederholratenbeschränkung* auf 60 eingestellt? Und die vertikale Sychronisation aktiviert? Bei mir komme ich selten unter 40FPS. Einzig die *Render Sampling* steht bei mir auf "nativ". Auf "Supersampling" gehen bei mir die FPS gleich auf 20-25 FPS runter (Auflösung: 1920x 1200). Naja meine Grafikkarte ist ja auch nicht mehr die neueste (480GTX). Wird wohl mal Zeit für was neues


----------



## diablo1988 (2. September 2012)

jup schon alle mögliche einstellungen probiert 
was mich jetz total wundert ist das im welt gegen welt bei massenschlachten 
mit 7 fps und ruckelt zimlich , aber die Grafikarte arbeitet mit 30-40% nur und cpu bei 60 %.
So langsam wird komisch in der offnen welt um die 22 fps Grafikkarte 98% pvp 7fps Grafikkarte 30% auslastung.


----------



## Saji (2. September 2012)

Das klingt fast so als wäre dein System teilweise überfordert. Also als würde die Grafikkarte nicht im Entferntesten genug zum Arbeiten kriegen, weshalb die FPS in den Keller sinken und die Karte nichts zu tun hat, wodurch eben die schlappen 30% Auslastung angezeigt werden.

Inwiefern das nun hilft das Problem einzukreisen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## diablo1988 (2. September 2012)

mhh aber wo ran kann es den liegen der ram cpu und grafikarte sind alle nagelneu mir komms bei maschen spielen so vor als würde ich immer noch mein amd 6000+ drinne haben mit meinder hd 4770 und dan wieder andere spiele da leuft es wie es soll.
Auch in [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Benchmarkprogramme leuft die wie sie soll [/font]


----------



## eMJay (2. September 2012)

Hast du evtl. 2 Monitore? 
Wenn ja stecke mal einen ab oder Mach den aus.


----------



## diablo1988 (2. September 2012)

jo habe 2 Monitore^^ werde ich diregt mal testen aber verspreche kaum was davon ^^
Edit: so habe den 2 abgeklebt und auch im windows deaktiviert keine änderung


----------



## diablo1988 (4. September 2012)

so am ram kann es auch nicht liegen habe ich mal getestet und ausgebaut waren die gleichen Ergebnisse


----------



## Xathom (4. September 2012)

Machst du eigentlich jetzt für jedes Spiel auf deiner Festplatte ein neues Thema auf?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/199169-fps-probleme-mit-einer-ati-6870/

Komischerweise schreibst du dort das WOW welches jetzt angeblich Butterweich läuft nicht richtig läuft und ein Feedback warum bzw. das es nun geht gab es von dir auch nicht.
Die anderen Spiele funktionieren jetzt auch Problemlos?

Alle paar Wochen die gleichen Sachen durchzukauen macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß.


----------



## diablo1988 (4. September 2012)

ich habe nur noch bei guild wars 2 und tera probleme die anderen spiele laufen nun alle eigentlich recht vernünftig.
Und will halt endlich guild wars 2 vernünftig  zocken. Und habe schon alles gemacht was vorgeschlagen worde 2 Bildschirm abgeklemt etc alles keine besserung


----------

